# Disc Sander



## icor1031 (Oct 11, 2013)

I want to get Festool sander, because of of its low vibration. However, I know it needs to get the 'correct amount' of suction, to work properly.

Do I need to crank up the suction, to get good dust collection to protect my lungs from the tiny particles? Or, is what their machine requires (suction), probably very adequate?


Thanks.


----------



## mrcanterbury (May 7, 2012)

I turn the suction down on my ct36 when sanding because it sticks the sander to the work piece. It's far more than adequate.


----------

